# Dog is having all but three teeth extracted



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

My 11 year old dachshund daisy is having all but three teeth removed. Raw feeding did help cleaning them but could not fight the genetics that made them all loose. I am of course very worried since she eats a raw diet she is losing all her molar , canines there may be three teeth left. Obviously this will make it difficult for her to eat solid bones. I am wondering if I need to go with ground with the bone in or a pre made. I am feeling very worried and sad. I did not know if her tongue would hang out and what you are supposed to do about that I had read putting olive oil on it a few times a day. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm sorry to hear this. I would be pretty upset too. Sounds like she won't be able to chew much so you might have to switch to ground bone in food and chunk boneless that she can swallow without chewing. hopefully there are some more doxie owners who can give you good advice. seems to be such a major problem with breed, it would be interesting to hear from those who have doxies with no teeth pulled to see what they have done to prevent the dental issues


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would go with ground bone in, or a good premade. Either one would be fine. 

Every dog I have seen like that and their tounge is out, it just always stays out. I don't know if you can do anything about that or not.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Nikies doxie Snorkels has 3 or 4 teeth left and she does just fine. I'm not sure about the specifics of what she feeds her though.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was also wondering if her face would sag. Her teeth have always been an issue the receding gums, loose teeth, tartar build up. I have another 11 years old doxie her teeth are fine they are much larger than daisy's. daisy's mouth is so small you cannot even push her lips back to look at her molars. I started crying at the vets I was so upset I know she will not care she will probably feel much better.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

She will. She'll feel much better. It'll probably be harder for you than for her.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know it's hard not to put human emotions on it. I just worry about her tongue drying out during the day.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe the vet will have some ideas as to what you can do about that.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't feed raw but I'd think pre made or ground would be fine. We adopted a dog two weeks ago who had her remaining 15 teeth removed a few days before we got her. So far, no tongue sticking out of her mouth. Her jaw looks a little funny but her teeth were so bad, she must feel better.
Good luck!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Funny I was so excited because the raw switch had really cleaned up her teeth I had not even thought about them being loose.i am so glad my new dachshund puppy is on raw and my 4 years old chihuahua is on raw. My chihuahua has these little tiny teeth when we adopted her at 18 months they were brown now they are bright white . They are so small and crowded without raw she probably would be losing them before she is 5


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was thinking about Snorkels when I started reading this too. And Chowder I think she fed Chelsey ground raw. She had a grinder and did it herself. Wish they were here to tell you. 

I'll ask Nikie if there's anything she can't eat and get back to you. You can also do a search on here and probably find out what kind of grinder she had if you think you want to go that way.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Caty M (on here) has her Iggy Josie that had I think like 13 teeth removed...and she still eats prey model raw I believe...


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone this has bee a tough week for my dogs this wel my other Doxie was diagnosed with ivdd


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You have really been having a tough time! Best of luck to you!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you it has been a tough few days


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well don't know if you need this or not but I did ask about Snorkels and she said she feeds her ground egg shells with ground up. She also eats all other kinds of meat with out bone in it.

She said she was feeding her bone in but she, Snorkels, started swallowing them so she went to egg shells for calcium.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks I had not thought of egg shells she is only the picky side. If worse comes to worse I can rotate between fresh meat and pre made


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well daisy's surgery went well they were able to save a few including her canines I attribute raw to this she was going to lose more before I started raw. I started raw mainly to see if i could save some. I was able to clean the ones that were not loose. The loose ones were due to genetics. Sounds weird but I can't wait to smell her breath in the morning.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I just made 5 days of home made ground PMR when I brought my Doxie to stay at a hotel with me. I used chicken heads for bone. Take the chicken head and hit it a few times with a hammer to flatten it. Toss the flattened chicken heads into a Cusinart. Repeat with plenty of chicken heads. Add whatever (beef heart, beef liver, sardines, etc.) to the Cusinart bowl. Whiz it a few times and you are done! Virtually guaranteed not to break your Cuisinart.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

She is already being naughty. She grabbed a piece of pork rib from one of my dogs and started eating it. I had to grab it she is soft food for the next week. I have a feeling she will be ok. She always used her molars to eat bone before. I called the vet and asked them how they said she would lose all but three she said they like to give worst case scenario. I felt like saying thanks you know how much sleep I lost worrying about her being toothless . They only extracted 8 and I believe dogs have over 40 and I think she was missing 4 before the surgery so that is not too bad. Thanks for all the advice hopefully she can go back to the same diet but if she can't these are good ideas. Oh and her breath is wonderful there is absolutely no smell at all. Poor girl thinks I am weird I keep smelling her.


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

so glad i found this thread. my dog is going to lose 2 - 3 of her incisor teeth, due to receding gum. she has pearly whites & i have no idea what caused the problem. i felt really bad to realise this at such a late stage. anyone will have any idea if bones could cause receding gums? and will she have a problem tearing meats the next time?

feeling terrible now.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Nikies doxie Snorkels has 3 or 4 teeth left and she does just fine. I'm not sure about the specifics of what she feeds her though.


Nikie said Snorkels eats chicken heads without issue. I don't think she grinds much for her. She gave her all sorts of stuff. Of course, each dog is different. 

I have a hairless Xoloitzcuintli and they are typically missing a lot of teeth. My guy chomps through stuff without a problem. I'd give your dog a go once her gums are healed and see how she does. You can always give her nice big bones to gum to keep those last three clean and grind her main meals. There may be some things she can still eat without grinding. If this was my dog I would grind the majority of her food and give her frequent RMBs just for the activity of chewing on something (and for the remaining three teeth).


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Bone doesn't cause receding gums - it could be a low grade bacterial infection. For a dog with fewer teeth, giving them a very large recreational bone to keep their teeth clean is a good idea, I think. They don't actually eat the bone, but give their teeth a good cleaning. You can also spray their gums with colloidal silver - it's a more natural antibacterial rather than give the antibiotics. I know some vets prescribe a regular on/off schedule of antibiotics to keep an infection from recurring with a dog that's prone to them, but you don't have to do that to keep them infection-free.

Remember, dogs don't know they are "handicapped" - they can eat PMR with some adjusting depending on the teeth and what teeth are left. They start out with 42 teeth. Losing even half of those doesn't have to mean changes in their diet. Granted, some dogs will need to go to ground w/bone BUT remember you lose the teeth cleaning, and if a dog had rotten teeth for some reason you need to stay on top of it unless you want them to get dentals forever.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles is missing a ton of teeth. I cut the bone into teeny smooth pieces and they go right down.


----------

